# Demi glacé recipe needed and question



## bgaviator (Nov 16, 2021)

Looking for a killer red wine Demi glacé sauce to go with my prime rib for Thanksgiving. I also have a general question about using Demi glacé. I remember years ago I made some crock pot mushrooms. I used red wine and beef stock like I normally do, but I had a container of Demi glacé (in its jelly like state). I remember taking a spoonful of that and plopping it in my mushrooms and man it made it so rich and good. But I didn’t reconstitute the Demi glacé before I put it in with the stock and wine. It seems like most recipes I see using Demi glacé, you’re supposed to mix it with water. Are you essentially replacing anything that calls for a beef stock with reconstituted Demi glacé?  Thanks.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2021)

Seems to me 

 civilsmoker
  would be a good person to answer that. Bet he'll pipe in and help ya. Or maybe 

 chef jimmyj
  would probably be good also!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 16, 2021)

see how Demi is used below.....I just add it straight in. 

here is one thread https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cs-christmas-eve-prime-rib.304160/

Here you go, this stuff is bam bam.


Au Jus (Quick Version)

1 can of consommé
2 cups beet stock or broth
½ - ¾ C Red Wine
2tbs Demi Glace (Demi is just a highly concentrated low salt brown sauce. The real deal can be spendy but a good alternative (very reasonably priced) is better than bouillon but is a bit more salty than demi so you have to adjust for that).
1tbs each soy sauce & Worcestershire
Some grated sweet onion about a tbs and a crushed (whole) garlic clove
Fresh - 2 thyme sprigs, 3 sages leaves, about 1/3 inch rosemary sprig. Oh and a pinch to 2 tsp of white sugar a the end to smooth it out, just a pinch at a time though….and at the very very end.

Add all the liquid and demi and bring to a boil then low simmer (need about 20 min) to cook the wine in. Then last 5 min or so put the fresh herbs, onion and garlic in and then let them just seep in till it tastes a bit strong then use a screen spoon the remove them. Adjust the flavor of soy and worc to taste (I don’t really measure these days I just put it all in and adjust so the above is the starting place). remember to cook the Soy and Worc in if you add any more, they need some simmer time to blend in. It shouldn’t need any salt but some pepper adds if desired.

Note it will seem a strong with a little kick (when tasting with a spoon) but remember it is a layered flavor enhancer so it should be that way. When added to the meat and spuds it makes magic…..


Au Jus (the long version)

Pretty much the above except you replace the consommé with 3-4 beef ribs (shiners work great) that have been seared under the broiler and 3 cups more stock then light simmer the ribs for at least 8 hours, 12 is better (covered). Then season with the fresh as above. The seared ribs and long simmer to draw out the marrow in the bones makes this awesome, but it takes along time, so the quick version is still pretty good


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> see how Demi is used below.....I just add it straight in.
> 
> here is one thread https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cs-christmas-eve-prime-rib.304160/
> 
> ...


I've done the long version,  and can tell you it turns out amazing! I just couldn't remember where I stored that info! 

Ryan


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2021)

Great info and take on it!  I had a sauce phase and have several books on it with Peterson being the best.  

 civilsmoker
 is very on point here but admit I would use more wine and reduce but that's the beauty of you being the chef.  It has been a long time since and no notes back then but Minor's demi is what made my results good.  Might be had at GFS but I had to order online.  I used it just like you did, plop or 2 and no water and very pro results.  That said, we go sans sauce these days and my go to for rib roast is to dry brine with Lawry's for around 7-10 days.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 17, 2021)

bgaviator said:


> But I didn’t reconstitute the Demi glacé before I put it in with the stock


I do the same . Just doubles up on the flavor . 
Red wine 
beef stock 
beef base 
reduce by half .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2021)

Buying Demi-glace, technically, Glace de Viande is expensive. Making it requires 20 pounds or more, of split Beef Leg Joint Bones and a 20Qt, plus, Stock Pot. The Bones and 5 pounds Mirepoix gets Browned in a 400° oven, added to the pot and simmered a minimum of 8-12 hours. You strain out the Veg and the remaining Stock gets further reduced until slightly Syrupy. It will feel like Motor Oil when rubbed between your fingers. Quite the job!

This recipe is made in the Smoker or Oven while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked.

*Smokey Au Jus*
1- Lg Onion,
4-5 Carrots,
3-4 Ribs Celery
3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour or two.

THEN add 6 Cups Beef STOCK, (Broth contains Salt.)
2Tbs Tomato Paste,
4-5 sprigs Fresh Thyme (1/2tsp Dry Thyme) and other Herbs as desired.
1-2 ea Bayleaves
12ea Black Peppercorns, coarsely crushed.
6-8ea Whole Allspice Berries, coarsely crushed.
1C Red Wine, something you like to drink.

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat to a Brisk Simmer and cook 20-30 minutes, or until reduced by half or as desired.
Add BEEF BASE,  Better than Bouillon is availabe everywhere, to your desired Salt level. Add more Black Pepper if needed.
Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, quickly drag across the Jus to take off the last little bit of fat.
Keep hot until ready to serve.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy. Makes about , 3 Cups, Enjoy...JJ

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Stock or Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume.


----------



## bgaviator (Nov 17, 2021)

oh I was looking at using this More Than Gourmet Demi Glace Gold. It wasn’t too expensive. One container looks like it reconstitutes to make 1 cups worth of demi glace. I was just questioning whether product like this had to absolutely be diluted with water first, or if you can just spoon some of it in, in its jelly like state, right into some beef stock for an additional flavor boost. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Buying Demi-glace is expensive. Making it requires 20 pounds or more, of split Beef Leg Joint Bones and a 20Qt, plus, Stock Pot. The Bones and 5 pounds Mirepoix gets Browned in a 400° oven, added to the pot and simmered a minimum of 8-12 hours. You strain out the Veg and the remaining Stock gets further reduced until slightly Syrupy. It will feel like Motor Oil when rubbed between your fingers. Quite the job!
> 
> This recipe is made in the Smoker or Oven while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2021)

Oops...Misunderstanding. Yes...You add Demi, as is, to Sauces, Gravy or Soups...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Nov 17, 2021)

I've been making what I consider to be traditional, and authentic, demi-glace from scratch for many years, and it's an item we always have on hand. The process, while not labor intensive, is, as Chef JJ said,  time consuming though it's mostly slow simmering, but the final results are well worth the effort. Also, the process can be spread over a couple days, which is what I normally do.

At it's its roots, demi-glace is simply a heavily reduced and flavored  veal stock. I typically use 10 lbs.-15 lbs. of veal marrow bones cut into 6" pieces, a mire poix made up diced onions, carrots, and leeks, a sachet with dried thyme, dried bay leaves, crushed garlic cloves, and black peppercorns, and a small amount of tomato paste.

All of the classic demi-glace recipes are quite similar and a couple I would recommend are found in Saveur and Rouxbe.

Also, the French term "Demi" translates into English as "Half". The term "Glace" translates as "Ice", or more loosely, as "Glaze". In a traditional demi-glace the finished stock is reduced by 50% from the original volume. In a true glace, the reduction is 80%-90%. I normally split the difference and reduce by around 65%.

When finished, I pour the demi-glace into ice cube trays, and, when frozen, I put the cubes into freezer bags for future use.

Finally, if you choose to go with a commercial product I would recommend the demi-glace from D'Artagnan. It's an exceptionally good product, and retails for $10 for a 7 oz. container.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 17, 2021)

When I braise beef short ribs, it is done with vegetables and herbs on bottom ribs on top with a good red wine and beef stock. It’s an amazing meal but I have often thought of straining the juice and freezing it for prime rib.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2021)

dls1 said:


> Finally, if you choose to go with a commercial product I would recommend the demi-glace from D'Artagnan. It's an exceptionally good product, and retails for $10 for a 7 oz. container.



I totally agree their Demi is high quality. $10 is a good price too. I went to their site. To purchase some. Was a little surprised by the $50 minimum order. Added a couple of Duck Foil Gras Pates and some Pancetta to make the minimum. The Overnight Cold Shipping was $39! 
At $10, I was all over that. At $89, Bev looked at me like I had lost my mind....JJ


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2021)

I forget how some of you are this hardcore.  Props!    



 dls1
   THANKS  I think I can find D'artagan stuff but not looked for that.  Veal demi...  WOW.


----------

